# Dying Skyseer Font



## Dragonhelm (Nov 15, 2011)

On the second page of The Dying Skyseer (4e version) at the top is the Zeitgeist logo with "The Dying Skyseer" written in a nifty font to the right.

I'm trying to figure out what that font is.  It's pretty cool!  Any ideas?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 15, 2011)

Zinc Italian SG? - Desktop font  MyFonts


----------

